# Actualización de Gentoo interrumpida ... [cerrado]

## Luciernaga

Quisiera ser lo más breve posible pero me temo que debo comentar antecedentes para que me entiendan y puedan darme una solución lo más apropiada.

Tengo dos máquinas de 64bits una AMD64 y una EM64T, mientras que en la primera instalé Gentoo con KDE y Compiz-Fusion y corre de fábula en la segunda nunca pude conseguir instalar Gentoo. Ahora estoy enfrascado en conseguirlo y me surgen problemas a manta.

El hardware es el siguiente:

Placa base: P5AD2-E Premium

Procesador: Pentium IV a 3.2GHz (EM64T) con ventilador Zalman

Memoria: 4 módulos de 1GB DDR2

Gráfica: nVidia 6600GT XFX

Discos duros: 4 SATAs iguales de 200GB cada uno.

Monitor: ViewSonic VP191b

LiveCD reporta lo siguiente:

uname -r = 2.6.17-gentoo-r7

uname -m = x86_64

uname -p = Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz

Después de superar varios inconvenientes como, por ejemplo, reconocimiento de la particion raíz, y otros errores de configuración del kernel con "genkernel all", digo, que finalmente conseguí instalar y arrancar Gentoo más o menos correctamente. Pero ahora vuelvo a estar "clavado" con la actualización del sistema con este comando emerge --update --deep --newuse world que me reporta el .LOG siguiente:

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking udev-115.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/work

>>> Unpacking udev-115-update-20079804.diff.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/work

 [32;01m*[0m Applying udev-115-update-20079804.diff ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying udev-114-root-link-2.diff ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/work/udev-115 ...

/usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

  GENHDR   udev_version.h

libsandbox:  Can't resolve open: (null)

make: *** [udev_version.h] Error 1

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: sys-fs/udev-115-r1 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m            ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 [31;01m*[0m            ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 [31;01m*[0m            ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   udev-115-r1.ebuild, line  126:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m   	emake \

 [31;01m*[0m   		EXTRAS="${extras}" \

 [31;01m*[0m   		libudevdir=${udev_helper_dir} \

 [31;01m*[0m   		CROSS_COMPILE=${mycross} \

 [31;01m*[0m   		OPTFLAGS="" \

 [31;01m*[0m   		${myconf} || die

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   (no error message)

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-115-r1/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m 

Pero vayamos por partes, son muchos los intentos hechos de instalar Gentoo con esta máquina y nunca lo conseguí, en el /boot/grub/grub.conf tengo esta línea del núcleo kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.23-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda6 vga=0x31B video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1280x1024-32@85 doscsi udev que sí me funciona en la máquina AMD64 con el mismo hardware gráfico, mientras que en la Pentium tengo que quitar el parámetro "vga" y "video" porque reporta error y no lo acepta, si lo quito no reporta error y continúa, y en la BIOS tuve que desactivar estas dos líneas para poder continuar:

Character devices --->

	< > Intel HW Random Number Generator support

	< > AMD HW Random Number Generator support

De esta forma pude continuar con la instalación y el arranque de Gentoo, pero me veo obligado a visualizar en pantalla los caracteres grandes de tipo 80x30 que supongo se corresponden con una resolución de 640x480 en la pantalla de texto. Ahora, como cito antes, se interrumpe en la actualización y a pesar de emitir el comando que me proporcionaron en otro mensaje (emerge -C udev && emerge -1 udev) aquí y ahora en esta máquina no surte efecto.

La configuración del núcleo la hice con este comando genkernel --menuconfig all y si me es posible la subiré ahí ... http://luciernaga.pastebin.es/1841

/etc/fstab

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>			<mountpoint>	<type>		<opts>		<dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda3	/boot		ext2	defaults,noatime	1 2

/dev/sda6	/		ext3	noatime			0 1

/dev/sda5	none		swap	sw			0 0

/dev/hda	/mnt/cdrom	auto	noauto,user,ro		0 0

/dev/hdc	/mnt/cdrom1	auto	noauto,user,ro		0 0

/dev/fd0	/mnt/floppy	auto	noauto,user		0 1

/dev/sda1	/mnt/WinC	ntfs	auto,umask=022		0 0

/dev/sda2	/mnt/WinD	vfat	auto,umask=022		0 1

proc		/proc		proc	defaults		0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm		/dev/shm	tmpfs		nodev,nosuid,noexec	0 0

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas   :Embarassed: 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> libsandbox: Can't resolve open: (null) 

 

prueba con reinstalar sandbox.

saluetes

----------

## Luciernaga

Error de sistema con ...

emerge sandbox

Falló y me reporta lo siguiente:

If configure fails with a 'cannot run C compiled programs' error, try this:

FEATURES=-sandbox emerge sandbox

Emito FEATURES=-sandbox emerge sandbox y pasó ..., pero me solicita actualización de /etc/init.d/nscd .

Emito etc-update con la opción -3 y sobreescribo el archivo, Repito actualización y ..., falló, reporta ...

Fetch failed for 'sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.4'

Emito ifconfig ... y no tengo red ???pasmao???

Juro que lo configuré, lo hice bien y además lo verifiqué, pero en algún reinicio pues ..., la cosa cambió, no me lo explico.

Emito genkernel --menuconfig all y reconfiguro todo, red alámbrica e inalámbrica y demás.

Reinicio OK. Actualizo OK. Emito revdep-rebuild y reporta sistema consistente. OK.

Al reconfigurar el núcleo me doy cuenta de que en Graphics support tenía activada la línea "<M> Lowlevel video output switch controls" y la desactivo "< >".

En el reinicio después de volver a introducir los parámetros "vga" y "video" en la línea del kernel del archivo /boot/grub/grub.conf repite el error ...

Undefined video mode number: 31b                            wait 30 seconds

si pulso Return presenta un listado del 0 al 9 para elegir resolución ............ continúa.

* Remounting root filesystem read/write ... OK

* Warning: the current /etc/modprobe.conf has not been automatically generated

Use "update-modules force" to force (re)generation.

Emito update-modules force ... OK

Emito revdep-rebuild ... OK

.... continuará

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Luciernaga

Ahora sí que estoy "clavado" de verdad ..., además esta máquina P5AD2-E ya me está llenando los webs ..., con tantos errores, si no pueden sacarme de este lío con Gentoo la voy a retirar de esta máquina ..., con lo bien que me funciona Gentoo en la AMD64 y KDE con Compiz-Fusion.

Bueno, al lío, resulta que ahora quiero avanzar instalando los drivers NVIDIA y las Xs, pero ..., glib no quiere instalarse ..., tanto si emito emerge nvidia-drivers como si emito emerge xorg-x11 cuando compila "glib" se detiene con este mensaje ...

* Messages for package dev-libs/glib-2.14.3:

*

* ERROR: dev-libs/glib-2.14.3 failed.

* Call stack:

* 	ebuild.sh, line 1701: Called dyn_compile

* 	ebuild.sh, line 1039: Called qa_call 'src_compile'

* 	ebuild.sh, line 44: Called src_compile

*  glib-2.14.3.ebuild, line 73: Called die

* The specific snippet of code:

*  emake || die "make failed"

* The die message:

*  make failed

*

* If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

* A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-2.14.3/temp/build.log'.

*

* GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

* IMPORTANT: 3 config files in '/etc' need updating.

* See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

* man page to learn how to update config files.

localhost ~ # _

tal como otras veces y para abreviar adjunto el LOG para poderse analizar ...

http://luciernaga.pastebin.es/1855

Gracias por vuestra paciencia conmigo y por vuestras respuestas ...

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> En el reinicio después de volver a introducir los parámetros "vga" y "video" en la línea del kernel del archivo /boot/grub/grub.conf repite el error ...
> 
> Undefined video mode number: 31b wait 30 seconds 

 

que es lo que pones en el grub.conf?

 *Quote:*   

> http://luciernaga.pastebin.es/1855 

 

ahi no sale ningún error ...

saluetes

----------

## Luciernaga

Veamos:

El hardware ya está citado antes.

Disk 0 = /dev/sda1 Win64bits, /dev/sda2 vfat (32gigas), /dev/sda3 /boot Gentoo, /dev/sda5 swap (lógica 4GB) y /dev/sda6 / (raíz Gentoo - lógica hasta completar espacio de disco).

Disk 1 = /dev/sdb1 (/boot para Debian 4.0), /dev/sdb2 / (ext3 de 64GB para raíz Debian), /dev/sdb5 swap (lógica de 4GB), resto del espacio de disco libre.

Disk 2 = /dev/sdc1 (/boot para Fedora '8'), /dev/sdc5 swap (lógica de 4GB) y /dev/sdc6 / (resto espacio de disco para sistema de ficheros Fedora).

Disk 3 = /dev/sdd LIBRE.

Tanto Windows XP Professional x64 Edition como Debian 4.0 Etch y Fedora 8 se ejecutan y actualizan sin problemas.

GRUB está instalado y lanza cualquiera de ellas y Gentoo perfectamente, sin problemas.

Gentoo se inicia correctamente hasta el indicador de sistema.

/boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.23-gentoo-r3

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.23-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda6 doscsi udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.23-gentoo-r3

title=Debian GNU/Linux, kernel 2.6.18-5-amd64

root (hd1,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.18-5-amd64 root=/dev/sdb1 ro

initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.18-5-amd64

title=Fedora (2.6.23.1-49.fc8)

root (hd2,0)

kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.23.1-49.fc8 ro root=LABEL=/ rhgb quiet

initrd /initrd-2.6.23.1-49.fc8.img

title=Windows XP Professional x64 Edition

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

/etc/fstab

/dev/sda3 /boot ext2 defaults,noatime 1 2

/dev/sda6 / ext3 noatime 0 1

/dev/sda5 none swap sw 0 0

/dev/hda /mnt/cdrom iso9660 noauto,user,ro 0 0

/dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom1 iso9660 noauto,user,ro 0 0

/dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy auto noauto,user 0 1

/dev/sda1 /mnt/WinC ntfs auto,umask=022 0 0

/dev/sda2 /mnt/WinD vfat auto,umask=022 0 1

proc /proc proc defaults 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0 

Este es el actual /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# build this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -03 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing. You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/pub/gentoo/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="-qt3 -qt4 -kde gtk gnome dvd alsa cdr nls X arts hal xvmc cairo dbus"

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

LINGUAS="es"

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1 via82xx"

En la línea USE= efectué cambios, es decir, mientras instalaba (siguiendo el manual) constaba de los parámetros siguientes (-qt3 -qt4 -kde gtk gnome dvd alsa cdr) después agregué nls para las localizaciones y finalmente después de la instalación, una vez arrancó correctamente, agregué el resto (X arts hal xvmc cairo dbus).

La diferencia en la instalación con la otra máquina AMD64 es que la quise con KDE y en ésta P5AD2-E "quisiera" tener GNOME ..., espero que algún dia conseguirlo.

Supongo que ahora estarán todos los datos, si necesitan algo más pues dispongan ...

Gracias   :Crying or Very sad: 

PostData: Si falta algo en este mensaje o es erróneo habrá sido por errores de tecleo ...

----------

## sefirotsama

Quieres acabar rápido? Que arquitectura has marcado? podrías configurarlo para amd64 en lugar de em64t si lo que quieres es que VAYA YA y no quieres pelear contra tu maquina. Porqué crees que funciona con los otros S.O.? No creo que tengan compilado nada para tu hardware en concreto...

Se supone que debes hacer un trabajo milimétrico para que vaya bien en tu arch... además que es bastante nuevo el soporte para em64t.

Por cierto puedes instalar primero las X y luego el controlador gráfico específico para tu tarjeta si tienes prisa por usarlo, pero el esfuerzo final va a ser el mismo.

----------

## Luciernaga

Discúlpame sefirotsama si he sido tosco e inexpresivo en mis mensajes, por supuesto que la instalación de Gento que trato de hacer y superar en la máquina (EM64T) descrita es por defecto, es decir, x86_64 que es la predeterminada, si bien alguna que otra configuración la hice desde el punto de elección de la CPU específica que, por un motivo u otro no resultó, que ...

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Quieres acabar rápido?

 

pues francamente a veces sí, pero no en el modo que pudieras pensar sino a martillazos ...

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Que arquitectura has marcado? podrías configurarlo para amd64 en lugar de em64t ...

 

Como digo es una máquina de 64 bits y la versión de Gentoo también es la de 64 bits, y la configuración hecha (salvo error u omisión) también se corresponde con la genérica de AMD64, si bien las dos máquinas de que dispongo son tan diferentes como la noche del día, mientras que en la AMD64 funciona viento en popa, en la Pentium no cuaja. Desconozco si eres usuario de otras distros Linux, por lo que a mi respecta intento aprender a conocerlas todas las que puedo mientras mis máquinas me lo permitan, de tiempo tengo todo el que la Divina Providencia me otorgue y aún así afortunadamente no tengo ni problemas económicos ni laborales.

Por todo ello puedo dedicarme a instruir mis conocimientos en lo que otros pueden ver un hobby o una dedicación laboral.

Por cierto, como cito anteriormente en mis mensajes, el sistema se queda "clavado" en la instalación de la librería glib tanto si inicio la instalación de los drivers de NVIDIA primero como si lo hago con las Xs o viceversa, y más sorprendido me quedo cuando el amigo "gringo" pronostica que no encuentra errores, pues anda que si vosotros no los encontrais yo menos todavía.

Intuyo que los problemas pueden ser provocados por la BIOS un tanto extraña que incorpora la máquina, aunque desconozco hasta el punto en que Gentoo o el kernel pueden hacer uso de ella, en fin muchos serán los intentos de búsqueda del éxito o perecer en el intento.

Saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

## cameta

Lo primero que debes de saber es si tu maquina funciona en linux.

Para eso esta una distribución que se llama knopix, que si no funciona mejor que lo dejes correr.

Yo personalmente no usaria genkernel para compilar el nucleo de la maquina.

Es muchisimo mejor compilar un nucleo a mano.

----------

## Luciernaga

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Lo primero que debes de saber es si tu maquina funciona en linux.
> 
> Para eso esta una distribución que se llama knopix, que si no funciona mejor que lo dejes correr.
> 
> Yo personalmente no usaria genkernel para compilar el nucleo de la maquina.
> ...

 

Desconozco si Vd. a leído algún que otro de mis mensajes fuera de este hilo, por lo que le digo que en esta máquina Pentium tengo instalado y corriendo la Debian 4.0 Etch y la Fedora 8, además de los problemas con Gentoo y Windows XP 64 Edition, todas menos Gentoo se actualizan sin problemas y, además Debian funcina con Compiz-Fusion y Fedora 8 estoy en ello para instalarlo, Compiz-Fusion quiero decir, aunque si en algo le doy la razón por el consejo que me da de no utilizar GENKERNEL para la configuración del sistema, pero todo se andará, seguro.

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## cameta

Bién asi ya podemos descartar la maquina.

Compile el kernel a mano, genkernel crea unos nucleos espantosos, con demasiadas cosas.

----------

## Coghan

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Compile el kernel a mano, genkernel crea unos nucleos espantosos, con demasiadas cosas.

 

Debo estar en desacuerdo con esta afirmación, utilizo mucho genkernel por comodidad, con una configuración de /etc/genkernel.conf a la medida de uno hace la vida más fácil y con algunos truquitos que se aprenden por aquí pues se afina, me explico:

MENUCONFIG="yes"  esta opción es muy evidente y puedes retocar el kernel que viene por defecto con lo que te apetezca, de esta manera puedes quitar esas cosas espantosas que dices.

OLDCONFIG="yes"  En algún post anterior lei a i92guboj usar esta opción a mano claro make oldconfig y bueno en genkernel también está y es muy válido para ver solo los cambios del nuevo núcleo.

MOUNTBOOT="yes" Sí lo sé, soy un bago. Me gusta que me monte el /boot (jeje, espero que no me preñe la partición)

BOOTLOADER="grub" Le decimos que gestor de arranque usamos

MAKEOPTS="-j3" esto es porque genkernel no  tiene en cuenta el que está en /etc/make.conf

Hay más opciones, al que le interese ya sabe.

Esto solo es un pequeño ejemplo de esos detalles que me hacen tener mejor calidad de vida después de compilar tantos a mano y repetir siempre lo mismo desde antes de usar Gentoo.

----------

## Luciernaga

Asombrado estoy ..., y todavía no me he recuperado de la sorpresa ...

Me explico:

Dado que pasaron algunos días y no recibía ninguna otra respuesta de Vds. tuve que improvisar para salir del problemón que tenía, y no me resignaba a aceptarlo tal cual ...

Bien, analizando una y otra vez el hilo y en vista que estaba en un callejón sin salida opté por salir por otra vía, la del hardware, puesto que si la cosa (el software) estaba bien y no funcionaba ..., ergo el problema podía ser del hardware ..., vale, tenía (tengo) yo una gráfica NVIDIA 8500GT de reserva que compré pero que no usaba porque no encontraba unos drivers para Linux aptos para ella y ....

Pues pensé ..., me lanzo a la piscina y me mojo ..., chhaaaaaaaasssssssss

Bueno preparo el cambio de "drivers" de los otros sistemas operativos instalados y ..., dale OK.

Inicio Gentoo con el cambio de gráfica realizado y ... et VOILÁ. Funcionaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.

Emerge --sync, emerge --update --deep --newuse world, y termina sin errores.

Modifico /etc/make.conf con los parámetros "vga=0x31B video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1280x1024-32@85" y reinicio ....

P A S M A O .....

Todo funciona de mil maravillas y a la perfección. revdep-rebuild reporta sistema consistente.

Bien, pues ahora estoy intentado emerger todo, las Xs, los drivers de NVIDIA, Gnome, etc. etc.

Ya os contaré como irá todo. CIERRO el hilo.

Gracias por vuestra ayuda  :Smile: 

----------

